# Keep Getting this Message When Searching



## Former Cruiser (Jan 24, 2010)

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 26214400 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 35 bytes) in /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/search.php on line 1011


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 24, 2010)

Please see this recent discussion - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110510


----------

